
The General Video Game AI Competition - fitzwatermellow
http://www.gvgai.net/
======
anders30
This looks like a lot of fun but I'm surprised to see this in Java. Nothing
against Java, the JVM, or the ecosystem surrounding it; I expected to see a
REST interface, or something similar.

Having read Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach
([http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/)), I think it
would be a neat side project to abstract as much out of the intelligent agent
model from Chapter 2 as "makes sense" and see to what extent you can allow
interfaces from any programming language.

------
knodi123
That's funny, this looks a lot like google's AI Challenge,
[http://ants.aichallenge.org/](http://ants.aichallenge.org/), which allowed
you to write your solution in multiple different languages. I wonder why they
narrowed down to just java?

------
joaorj
I don't have much experience in java, and don't want to get just for this
project. Although I would love to participate... This is my dream competition.

Seems weird to see a coding competition with only one language available.

Maybe you'll be able to improve that in the future?

EDIT: It would be great to have python available. But an API that any language
could use would be the best way to go as the other comment mentions.

------
compostor42
Very excited to participate. I loved the Google AI challenges and have been
eager to do another AI contest.

I just wish there were more AI contests out there, they are some of the most
fun I have programming.

